
Ask HN: What do you want in a Social Media Newsletter to Increase Your Fanbase? - kamphey
I&#x27;m starting an email newsletter after gaining over 80,000 followers on Twitter in the past year and a half. www.twitter.com&#x2F;kampheyapproved<p>Wondering what questions you may have that I can answer to an email list of people interested in increasing their fanbase.<p>Are you a startup struggling to &quot;brand&quot; yourself on Facebook and twitter?<p>Want to be a Thought Leader and cut through the b.s. of other &quot;Thought Leaders&quot;?<p>Are you a sexy new app looking to connect with Instagram influencers?<p>Wishing your press release got retweets?<p>Want to join in the fun? Sign Up Here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kampheyapproved.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;hKIgAS
======
BorisMelnik
It looks like you just followed a whole bunch of people, and they followed you
back at least from a very quick look.

~~~
kamphey
That's the basis. It's a type of "social engineering". And It's more about
finding specific types of people who are more likely to follow than anyone
else.

"just following a bunch of people" nets very low follows. My method nets a lot
more. And I'm moving towards higher quality outreach now.

